# Iphone 5   28 mega-pixel camera . SAY WHAT



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 12, 2012)

I know its still just a point and shoot, but the Iphone 5 is even slimmer then before. Tech is evolving fast. 









The screen is now 4" up from 3.5". The added length is also now holding a much larger & efficient battery.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 12, 2012)

too many megapixels in that tiny sensor for what? 
OH, YEAH! The general public thinks MP=GOOD!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 12, 2012)

Just a larger image same quality. right?


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't see anything on 28 MP.. according to what I read it will retain the 8 MP camera.. where are you seeing 28?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 12, 2012)

live coverage from cnbc, but we all know how news channels work so.

yea I guess your right. just looked must have been a typo in the promoter. 

sorry for wasting a thread


----------



## iresq (Sep 12, 2012)

One day the iPhone will catch up. Lol

RAZR sharp


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2012)

28 megapickles???? dafuq? no kidding???? ummm....yeah...


----------



## CCericola (Sep 12, 2012)

mmmm pickles...


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 12, 2012)

If someone ever gifted me an iphone, i would use it as a skipping stone across water.


----------



## nmoody (Sep 12, 2012)

Its 8MP but they did some marketing crap with the Panoramic feature.

"In terms of functionality, there's a new panorama mode, that allows picture stitching for multiple images into one larger shot (a whopping 28 megapixels in total)"

More info here on its camera:
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/apple-details-iphone-5s-new-camera-8mp-same-as-iphone-4s-but/


----------



## 3Ddeath (Sep 12, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Its 8MP but they did some marketing crap with the Panoramic feature.
> 
> "In terms of functionality, there's a new panorama mode, that allows picture stitching for multiple images into one larger shot (a whopping 28 megapixels in total)"



LOL, that is so lame, I guess I can achieve  500+ mega pixels with my camera if I wanted too.

So basically nothing new... just the illusion that tech has really changed that much in a year.


----------



## Dao (Sep 12, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> If someone ever gifted me an iphone, i would use it as a skipping stone across water.


Nooooooo




Give it to me so that I can sell it and use the money to buy an Android phone.


----------



## TheBiles (Sep 12, 2012)

It's the same camera that the iPhone 4 uses. Everything about the iPhone 5 is underwhelming and a disappointment. I'll stick with my Galaxy S3.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 12, 2012)

It's not 28. 

Apple displayed a 28MP photo of the Golden Gate Bridge showcasing the panorama stitching that the iPhone 5 can do.


----------

